# Circuito multiplicador de 6 bits a complemento a 2



## Morcha (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola amigos!!! Queria saber si alguien me puede ayudar con un proyecto!!! tengo que hacer un multiplicador de 6 bits que debe ser capaz de dar el resultado a complemento a 2. Las lineas de entrada seran las de multiplicar y una linea habliltadora.
Tiene que tener diferentes banderas de salida... 
ZF (Zero flag): Indica si el resultado es cero o no.
SF (Sign Flag): Indica si el resultado es positivo (SF = 0) o negativo (SF =1)       
Gracias por sus ayudas!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola Morcha

Quiere decir que vas a multiplicar 3 BIT’s por otros 3 BIT’s ? (6 BIT’s en total)
O 6 BIT’s por otros 6 BIT’s ? (12 BIT’s en total)

Con Circuitos integrados, sabes hacerlo para dar el resultado en complemento a 2 ?

La línea habilitadora creo entenderla; Es para que multiplique o no lo haga, Cierto ?

La bandera de Zero Flag es cuando se multiplica un número diferente de 0 por 0.

La bandera Sign Flag. Para esto debes tener otra línea de entrada para “Decirle” al circuito que signo tienen los operandos. 2 BIT’s más de entrada.

Tengo el esquemático de un multiplicador de 4 x 4 BIT’s desarrollado con el SoftWare CircuitMaker.
No tiene BIT de signo ni complemento a 2.

Te lo paso para que lo analizas y si puedes modificarlo para cumplir con tu requerimiento.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Morcha (Oct 7, 2010)

Es de 6 bits por 6 bits... y tengo una complicacion haciendolo en B2logic 3.0.19 y tambien con el complemento a 2!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 7, 2010)

Hola Morcha

Que tipo de complicación tienes con B2 Lógic ? te Puedo ayudar ?
Y con el complemento a 2 qué pasa?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Morcha (Oct 7, 2010)

En simples palabras no e podido hacer nada!!! solo puedo hacer que multiplique un solo bit!!! no hago hacer que multiplique por mas de un bit!!! no lo logro hacer!!! Es  q estoy comenzando con esto y es un proyecto que tengo q entregar!!! y lo del complemento a 2 me imagino que es negar cada bit con un inversor y luego sumarle uno!!! creo yo a lo que se si no me equivoco.... 
Gracias por su ayuda!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola Morcha

Pues trata de hacer el que te adjunté.

Tienes el simulador CircuitMaker ?
Con ese SoftWare se abre el que te envié.

O aquí te adjunto una imagen a ver si te da una idea de cómo hacerlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: Si, así es, el complemento a 2 se hace como dices.


----------



## Morcha (Oct 9, 2010)

MrCarlos muchas gracias pero es que asi no lo entiendo muy bien!!! se me dificulta mucho xq soy muy nuevo en esto!!! el programa que yo uso es B2Logic 3.0.19... Talvez si me ayudas con eso lo podria entender mejor!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 9, 2010)

Hola Morcha

Pero no tengo ese programa, cómo lo podría conseguir. Además no se si es difícil de aprender.
Voy a ver donde lo consigo y si es gratis aunque sea para evaluación.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Kwod12 (Oct 12, 2010)

MrCarlos,, estaba viendo la imagen de su multiplicador y lo entiendo pero quedo limitado por algo que quiero que me aclare.
En la imagen se puede ver que hay una caja negra que se llama 74LS83 sino me equivoco... Estuve buscando que es eso en google y parece ser un sumador,, pero quiero que me afirme si estoy en lo correcto o no,, ademas de que no entiendo el cout y cin que tiene cada uno de esos 74LS83.

Gracias por su ayuda!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 12, 2010)

Hola Kwod12

Si, así es. La caja negra es un circuito integrado con el número de identificación 74LS83.
Este circuito suma 4 BIT’s A a 4 BIT’s B. Si el resultado de la suma hay un “se lleva 1” este sale por Cout.
Si de otro sumador anterior hay un Cout este entra por Cin.

Es como cuando uno suma 9 + 5. uno dice 4 y llevamos 1

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Kwod12 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok,, creo que lo entendi... Voy a hacerlo en CircuitLogic y adaptarlo a lo que necesito... Cualquier duda le estare consultado.
Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Kwod12 (Oct 14, 2010)

MrCarlos,, tengo otra duda pequenia... En los sumadores,, que recibe el cin y B4 y por que??
Gracias!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola Kwod12

Cin recibe el "Llevamos 1" es el Acarreo del sumador anterior.
B4 es el BIT más significativo de la cifra B.
Recuerda que el sumador suma las magnitudes "A" + "B" y estas, cada una tienen el valor 8, 4, 2, 1.
B4 vale 8.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Kwod12 (Oct 14, 2010)

Entiendo lo que me dices,, pero lo que me pregunto es: De donde sacas el valor que le vas a enviar a B4 y a Cin,, con valor me refiero a si van a estar apagados o encendidos (1 o 0). Supongo que B4 va a tener el mismo valor que Cin,, no??
Lo que pasa es que no entiendo el signo de las tres rayas al que estan unidas las entradas de B4 y Cin.

Espero que quede clara mi duda. :S
Muchas gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola Kwod12

Ya entiendo, Ya entiendo.

Ese símbolo de 3 rayitas es el de Tierra, Masa. GND, negativo de la fuente de alimentación. Como lo llames.

Quiere decir entonces que a B4 y a Cin se le está aplicando un 0 Lógico.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Kwod12 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ya lo tengo pasado en el programa Circuit Logic pero parece que solo funciona cuando se multiplican numeros pares... Deberia de funcionar para cualquier,, ya que revise su modelo,, lo hice a mano para entenderlo y luego lo pase segun lo que ocupo.

Si usted quiere le paso el que yo hice para que lo revise,, igual maniana lo reviso otra vez,, sino le llevare la duda a mi profesor o companieros.

saludos!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 14, 2010)

Hola Kwod12

Si no te es molesto a Tí puedes dejarme ver tu circuito.
yo con gusto veré por qué solo suma números pares.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Kwod12 (Oct 18, 2010)

Aqui esta mi modelo de 6 bits hecho en Circuit Logic,, el error es raro,, me multiplica bien 6 * 3,, pero 3 * 6 no :S
Creo que el error esta al inicio,, revisalo y me dices. Yo igual creo que lo voy a casi volver a hacer 

Ver el archivo adjunto Multiplier.rar


----------



## Morcha (Oct 18, 2010)

Buenas MrCarlos
    Un poco salido del tema... Tengo una duda con un circuito... es un divisor de 6 bits con resultado a complemento a 2... Queria saber si me puede ayudar... Gracias por su ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola Kwod12
El archivo que adjuntaste (.rar) los puedo abrir y el contenido tambien el cual está desarrollado con el SoftWare LogicCircuit. Pero al abrirlo se ve demasiado grande y solo veo una parte de él. Que puedo hacer ?. tu que tienes experiencia en él, me podrías decir como utilizar ese software ?.

[/COLOR] 
Hola Morcha
Por supuesto que te puedo ayudar, cuál es tu duda con el divisor de 6 BIT’s ?.
Sobre todo cómo y con qué lo estás desarrollando, qué tanto has hecho ?.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Morcha (Oct 18, 2010)

Estoy comenzando... Lo he estado pensando pero lo que hasta el momento he concluido tengo fallos... Lo tenia pensado hacer de una forma como hice el multiplicar pero no e podido tan siquiera comenzar por el motivo que no puedo hacer un circuito deonde pueda dividir de una manera simple y he tratado de buscar en internet y no he encontrado mucha informacion en elaborar un circuito si no de como divir en binario solamente... Lo que queria es mas que todo que me orientara en como puedo comenzar!!! con el circuito base...
gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola Morcha

Creo que un circuito ya hecho es un tanto difícil de encontrar.
Analiza/estudia los PFD’s adjuntos para que tengas una idea de cómo realizar tu circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Kwod12 (Oct 18, 2010)

MrCarlos, el programa parece tener algunos bugs pero se puede manejar... En el caso que me menciona lo que yo hago es hacer un poco mas la ventana o mas grande,, con esto aparecen las barras para poder ver el circuito completo.

Otro problema que le puede aparecer es que se congele el programa y solo pueda cerrarlo (este es mas molesto) lo que hago es cerrar secion y volver a abrir...

Espero tenga la pasiencia con ese programa y me pueda ayudar.
Muchas Gracias!!

Oh! Listo,, acabo de arreglar el multiplicador. Lo que hice fue reconstruirlo en las sumas.
Quiza fue que algo se me enrredo en el anterior. Con todo eso de lineas por todo lado 

Muchas Gracias MrCarlos,, por su tiempo.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola Kwod12

Finalmente logré ver tu Multiplicador de 6 BIT’s con el SoftWare LogicCircuit.
Realmente está muy complicado este SoftWare pues según veo tienes que diseñar desde sumador sencillo por medio de compuertas Lógicas, luego hacer un sumador, con aquellos, completo de 6 BIT’s. Etc. Etc.

Analizando tu circuito veo que no tienes el corrimiento del sumando “B”.
Observa el circuito que viene en el mensaje #6.
Ves que todos los sumadores 74LS83 tienen B4 y Cin a tierra ? 

B4 es el BIT más significativo del sumando “B” y Cin es el “Acarreo”
En tu caso Tú tienes 6 BIT’s así que dándole sus respectivos valores sería:
B32, B16, B08, B04, B02, B01.
Así que B32 de todos tus sumadores de 6 BIT’s deben estar a Tierra, igual que sus respectivos Cin.

Nota, también, que los BIT’s menos significativos de cada sumador (S01) van hacia los indicadores del resultado.
Analiza bien el circuito del mensaje #6, notarás que el BIT menos Significativo del sumando B está desplazado en el siguiente sumador.

Creo es todo lo que hay que corregir en tu circuito.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 20, 2010)

Recibí este mensaje atraves del correo electrónico pero no lo veo por ningún lado:
--------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Estimado/a MrCarlos,

Kwod12 acaba de responder a un tema al que estás suscrito, titulado "Circuito multiplicador de 6 bits a complemento a 2" en el foro Circuitos lógicos combinacionales y secuenciales de Foros de Electrónica.

Ésta respuesta está localizada en:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/circuito-multiplicador-6-bits-complemento-2-a-44527-new/

El mensaje que acaba de ser publicado es el siguiente:

-------------------------------------------------------

Oh! Listo,, acabo de arreglar el multiplicador. Lo que hice fue reconstruirlo en las sumas.
Quiza fue que algo se me enrredo en el anterior. Con todo eso de lineas por todo lado 

Muchas Gracias MrCarlos,, por su tiempo.

-------------------------------------------------------

También puede haber otras respuestas, pero no recibirás ninguna notificación hasta que visites el tema de nuevo.

Saludos cordiales,
Equipo de Foros de Electrónica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Información para darte de baja de esta suscripción:

Para darte de baja de este tema, por favor visita esta página:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...d=78842&auth=cee146ef0c2f13f523d4fec34ccbc389

Para darte de baja de TODOS los temas, por favor visita esta página:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/subscription.php?do=viewsubscription&folderid=all
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
saludosa 
sus ordenes


----------

